# DJLsb Vapes Best of Vape – 2017



## Shatter (9/12/17)

Some interesting results on there, the polls are still ongoing (Someone added ecigssa under the best vape forum section and VapeCon South Africa under Best Vape Convention, go and vote) *edited to add VapeCon SA in*

http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2017/12/08/best-vape-2017/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BubiSparks (9/12/17)

Done!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Some interesting results on there, the polls are still ongoing (Someone added ecigssa under the best vape forum section, go and vote)
> 
> http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2017/12/08/best-vape-2017/



Thanks @Shatter 
Thats so cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Done! And voted for VapeCon South Africa as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (9/12/17)

lol @Rob Fisher I missed that one, my vote is cast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (9/12/17)

Done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (9/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (11/12/17)

Done
Voted Sir Vape Durban as Best Live Blog

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/12/17)

Greyz said:


> Done
> Voted Sir Vape Durban as Best Live Blog


That's the only Live Blog I watch. @BigGuy does a great job with his blog and choice of topics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (11/12/17)

Done !


----------

